# Any of you have experience with Eclipse SC6500 comps?



## 88sinz (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats what im running. Best set ive had (not saying much considering all i had before this were pioneer coaxials, and some CDT CL-61A's). I'm looking to get something new... I am an eclipse fanboy tho.. everything in my car is eclipse except the cadence amp pushing my drivers. What are your thoughts on them? Got any suggestions on a new set? im ready to updrade. 180-250 max would be my limit at this point but they need to be amazing clean and crisp.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This isn't a review...


----------



## 88sinz (Apr 13, 2008)

ok sorry. new to the forum. just asking, didnt realize it was in the wrong section


----------

